# Pictures of my rabbits



## Julienkc (Dec 15, 2011)

I finally got to 10 posts, and can show off my bunnies. 
The big gray one is my daughter's flemish giant. I was afraid she would squish the little ones, he's big enough to be able to handle some lovin from her. 





The little brown one is mine, brown/blackish one hubbies. They are mini rex/flemish giant mixes.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

CUTE !!  Love the pics !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations.  Babies are sweet.  And so is the two legged one.  She's adorable. 

K


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations.  Babies are sweet.  And so is the two legged one.  She's adorable.
> 
> K


The two legged one is cute too !! Cute little outfit !!


----------



## Nikki (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 21, 2011)

I love the natural coloring of the mini's.Super cute!!!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

LOVE THEM!!


----------



## brentr (Dec 23, 2011)

Mini-rex/Flemish Giant mixes...  That must be one aggressive little mini-rex buck you have!


----------



## punk-a-doodle (Dec 29, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## hollymh (Jan 9, 2012)

So cute! Mama is very pretty


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

cute


----------

